# Reusing bio media (Eheim Substrat pro) after storage



## J2fast (Jan 3, 2015)

Put some in a cup. fill 1/4 with water. cover and shake for 5sec. remove media leaving water. inspect for excessive particulate matter. if water in cup is clean use it(not the water)lol if there is alot of white debris don't reuse the media.

Cheers


----------



## 1987 (Jan 27, 2007)

Yup sometimes I buy some distilled water and just let it soak and swish it around and rinse with more. Should be perfectly fine


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

There won't be any beneficial bacteria on it after dry storage for almost a year. But if the material is intact, go for it!


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I just reuse it without washing or rinsing. They never go bad. Biomedia is just anything that's porous enough to sustain a bacteria culture, i.e. lava rocks and charcoal work just as well as matrix or biomax. The instructions telling you to replace it is just there to get you to buy more.


----------



## thornomad (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for all this input! I'll give it a quick swish (haven't even looked at it in nine months) ... but I'm guessing that since it was in use only about six months to start it should be fine.

Getting excited now!



J2fast said:


> Put some in a cup. fill 1/4 with water. cover and shake for 5sec. remove media leaving water. inspect for excessive particulate matter. if water in cup is clean use it(not the water)lol if there is alot of white debris don't reuse the media.
> 
> Cheers





1987 said:


> Yup sometimes I buy some distilled water and just let it soak and swish it around and rinse with more. Should be perfectly fine





Diana said:


> There won't be any beneficial bacteria on it after dry storage for almost a year. But if the material is intact, go for it!





xenxes said:


> I just reuse it without washing or rinsing. They never go bad. Biomedia is just anything that's porous enough to sustain a bacteria culture, i.e. lava rocks and charcoal work just as well as matrix or biomax. The instructions telling you to replace it is just there to get you to buy more.


----------

